# hd local channels in madison wisconsin



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anybody know if I get a second dish installed by dish network to get the local channels in HD which right now is WMSN 47. What general direction will the new dish have to face. I don't know what direction the 61.5 satallite is in sky.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

I think you are looking for the EchoStar 3:
General direction: Southeast.
Exact direction: 142.2 (true) 144.3 (magnetic).


----------

